# Baby crib plans



## TrackRock

I am looking for plans for a baby crib. My first grandchild is due in Feb. My son has asked me if I would build the baby bed. I have seen some really great looking cribs on this forum. If anyone has one they want to share or the best place to look on the internet I would be appreciate it.


----------



## Streamwinner

http://www.woodworkingplansfree.com/

http://www.woodworkersworkshop.com/resources/index.php?cat=102

http://absolutelyfreeplans.com/

http://www.drillbitsplus.com/free_woodworking_plans.html

http://www.woodworkinghobbyist.com/

http://plans.the3house.com/all_plan_cat.htm


----------



## hcplanner

I built the Rockler "Heirloom Crib" last year for my son. Its posted in the finished projects forum under Birdeye Maple Crib some time ago. The Rockler plan and accompanying hardware kit plan were simple and easy to follow for a novice woodworker such as myself.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## TrackRock

Thanks for the web sites and the info. 
I was looking at the Rockler plans with all the hardware. I have looked for the picture but can’t find it. Still trying to feel my way though this. 
What did you use as a finish that is safe for the baby?


----------



## edp

TrackRock said:


> What did you use as a finish that is safe for the baby?


Any finish will be safe once it is dry/cured.
You can see my example of the Rockler convertable crib at www.crookedlittletree.com
I was not particularly happy with the stain that was chosen but the customer is always kinda right to a point.

I made a few changes to the original plans including square tennons on the slats rather than round ones.

Ed

Oh, by the way, my congratulations on the arrival of your Grandson.


----------



## MelissaBenton88

Get the confortable and safety baby cribs is all people hope. But today, there are many cribs available at market. Some of them are dangerious for our baby, because some of them made of cheap material that can injure our baby. To avoid this, I have research some website to find the safety crib. lately, I find website that give me information to buy safety cribs. I read and enjoy visit the site. TOday I would like to share with us about it. If you are looking baby cribs, I highly recommended read tips at this site before buying. You can read the safety tips at >>>>> http://www.bestar-furniture.com/baby-cribs


----------



## firemedic

MelissaBenton88 said:


> Get the confortable and safety baby cribs is all people hope. But today, there are many cribs available at market. Some of them are dangerious for our baby, because some of them made of cheap material that can injure our baby. To avoid this, I have research some website to find the safety crib. lately, I find website that give me information to buy safety cribs. I read and enjoy visit the site. TOday I would like to share with us about it. If you are looking baby cribs, I highly recommended read tips at this site before buying. You can read the safety tips at >>>>> http://www.bestar-furniture.com/baby-cribs


:spam:

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## Rookie23

edp said:


> Any finish will be safe once it is dry/cured.
> You can see my example of the Rockler convertable crib at www.crookedlittletree.com
> I was not particularly happy with the stain that was chosen but the customer is always kinda right to a point.
> 
> I made a few changes to the original plans including square tennons on the slats rather than round ones.
> 
> Ed
> 
> Oh, by the way, my congratulations on the arrival of your Grandson.


I know this post is a couple years old, but for anyone reading it currently or in the future (as I am), any finish being "safe" is a matter of degree. What many people believe is safe is a finish is not "as safe" as many parents would like. Typical stains and paints emit toxic chemicals, which - while they probably won't cause your baby immediate harm, may lead to long-term health consequences. Oil & Wax finishes are really the only ones out there that do not emit VOCs for your baby to breathe/absorb.

*AFM Wood Finish - Extremely Low VOC - disadvantages to this finish and to oil/wax are that both have a slight tacky feel (as opposed to frictionless glassy). The AFM has colors available, but they're not real vibrant. Oil & Wax is un-colored (just enhances the natural wood color.)*

*Just figured I'd throw this info out there for those that are looking for that higher degree of safety. Keep in mind, if you're using formeldahyde-based woods for the crib, the stain you choose isn't going to help much. Be sure you're using real wood if you care about these things. The treated wood in the U.S. is not allowed in most places for cribs - even in China where many of them are made for export to the U.S.*


----------



## HowardAcheson

There are specific regulations promulgated by the Consumer Products Safety Commission applying to cribs. Go to their web site to review them.

In addition, there are new regulations regarding anything manufactured for use by a child 12 old or younger. Anyone who builds something is defined as a "manufacturer". The regulations apply to things you make for your own family.

http://www.cpsc.gov/about/CPSIA/smbus/manufacturers.html

Howie.......


----------

